# 26" or 28" for goose?



## wyoduckdog (May 19, 2009)

I am going to buy a new benelli on friday and was trying to decide between the 26" or 28" barrel. I like the feel of the smaller one but don't know the benifit of either. I am going to be doing 2/3 duck or pheasant and 1/3 goose. Please help?


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

just buy the one that fits you better dont worry about the extra 2 inch barrel.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

i have a 26 and it does fine with ducks, geese and crane. I do have an aftermarket choke that I take out when i go for pheasants which isn't very often.

The best thing about pheasant season is that the pretend waterfowlers go after them and there is more room in the fields.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Longer barrels were perceived as being made for when shot shells weren't as powerful as they are now. I bought my Benelli SBEII in 24". I hunt grouse, pheasant, ducks, and geese. I like the shorter barrel for when I'm in the woods grouse hunting and in the fields when I'm pheasant hunting. I would go with whatever fits best for you, but would recommend the 26" barrel.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I shoot a Benelli M1 with a 24" barrel. I have had it for about 10 years. I love it and I will absolutely buy another 24 inch barrel when I buy another Benelli. I have hunted geese in Saskatchewan for the past 17 years and have no problem knocking down my share. We strictly hunt over field decoys. It's great in a laydown blind because of the shorter barrel.

I also hunt pheasants in ND every year. It' great there too because it is really quick getting it to your shoulder.

Also.....The extra money for a 3 1/2 in chamber is not necessary plus the shells are more expensive. Both of my brothers and I shoot Benelli 3 inch M1's. Our freezers are FULL of waterfowl and upland game every year.

Get the one that fits you best, but don't be afraid to try out the 24 inch barrel.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I would go with the 28. Smoother swing, less recoil and less noise.


----------



## Matt Vanderpan (Nov 21, 2007)

PJ said:


> I would go with the 28. Smoother swing, less recoil and less noise.


I agree. Plus add a metro Barrel= Stone dead geese!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

IMHO.....barrel length does not mean as much as getting the right choke tubes and shells. Also get what is comfortable and better suited for your style of hunting. ie....are you hunting out of a lay out blind? What type of blind....is gun in blind or laying on lap?  Hunting out of boat, pass shooting, etc.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I will second the 24". I have one on my SBE 2 and would not have it any other way. As far as a smoother swing, a 28" is better. However, I find hunting ducks and geese is more of a point and shoot type of thing, so my opinion is the 28" would be better for me if I were pass shooting or pheasant hunting. It did take a few trips to the range to get used to the 24" as it is a MUCH quicker firearm. Most of the powder is burnt up in the first 18" of the barel so there is no additional power between the lengths. The weights of the two are: 26" 7.2 lbs / 28" 7.3 lbs, so difference in recoil will be un-noticeable. My advise would be to go to your local sport shop and shoulder a few different lengths and make your decision. At the end of the day you WILL get used to your gun regardless of length, assuming you will be practiceing and shooting your gun as much as possable.

Good luck

Gunny


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Longer barrels were made for when shot shells weren't as powerful as they are now


LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

:-? I guess I ment I'll 3rd that.


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

Length of barrel gives no benefit to the shot, it is all in the choke!

That being said the only way it does benefit is if you swing a longer barrel better than a shorter one.


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

You still have to shoot em to get em either way you go.

I had a 30" inch.... I just dropped to a 26" I didn't notice a difference in kills but it's a heck of a lot easier to swing the 26" around.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I have tried to shoot a shotgun with a longer barrel, but after shooting my 24 inch barrel, I can't get the longer barrel to swing fast enough. The gun seems to be MUCH heavier and longer. I couldn't hit a thing with the longer barrel.

You can tell by the posts that everyone has their own reasons to support a certain length. There are probably good things about each length.

Again, get the one that you like the best.


----------



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

I just bought a supernova with a 28 inch barrel and i couldnt be happier. Went into the store with my heart set on the 26 but after pulling each of them up the 28 just felt better. Go with what feels best.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

28...price isn't any diff. longer barrel helps keep you pattern tighter out there long distances an tight for them honkers


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> longer barrel helps keep you pattern tighter out there long distances an tight for them honkers


Sorry but wrong. Choke and backboring determines the tightnes of a pattern at any given range.

What a long barrel actually does is:

Give you a longer sight picture which CAN lead to increased accuracy but really not enough to be noticable in a shotgun

and

Improve your follow through on shots. The extra length/weight helps to keep the barrel moving or "carry" it through the swing. This is why trap and skeet shooters generally use longer barrels.

and

Barrel length may change the balance of a gun depending on how an individual holds/mounts it. That is why a longer or shorter barrel may "feel" right to a certain person.

I don't remember the exact figure but the powder is fully burned and peak pressure achieved at somewhere around 20".


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I shot a Benelli M-1 with a 28'' on it for a longtime, when it was time for a new shotgun I found a good deal on an M-2 with a 24'' on it. Absolutly love the 24'' barrel. I Wouldn't hesitate to buy a shorter barreled shotgun if you have the chance.


----------



## Komrowski (Apr 20, 2007)

All the guys who own a 26 will say they are the best, likewise the 28 crowd. I can say that I have had from 25 to 31, and much depends on more the balance and feel of the gun. Some times you will not be able to hit constantly with the wrong length of barrel, now that said we are all different, and you will need a gun that fits you.

Now I will also say despite all they say about short barrels and chokes I have not seen a short barrel pattern better than a longer one, they are close but in my experience on the range the 28 with good chokes do pattern better than the 26 with a good choke and everything being the same. Thats not theory that's hours of work testing verifying with led sleds and hundreds of rounds with counting shot in 24 in circles at 40 yards. I don't know why but in at least 4 brands I have found that true in my testing.

Take it for what its worth, my opinion...
PK


----------

